# Still "Dangerously Overmedicated"



## fromheretoobscurity (May 19, 2015)

Still hanging in there after my dose reduction but tsh didn't budge so she reduced my meds again.

Labs are:

TSH: .01(.4-4.5)
Total T3: 117(76-181ng/dL)
Free T4: 1.0(.8-1.8ng/dL)

These numbers look just fine to me and my old endocrinologist would have accepted them.

He(old endo)told me as long as I'm on any type of T3 replacement, my TSH will be suppressed. I don't know why they always waste time and money testing it- maybe to satisfy the bean counters at the insurance company or something.

She(new endo)is still insisting that I'm dangerously overmedicated and someday my bones will crumble as my heart pumps wildly and kills me in the ER.????(No doctor please no! Put me on the lowest dose of Synthroid possible. I don't wanna die! Help me!)????

You're overmedicated!
(But I don't have any symptoms...)
You've been overmedicated for so long, you're used to it.
(The gaslighting is strong with this one!)

I have refills lined up for 2.5 grains and a follow up in March. It's plenty of time to find another endocrinologist, hopefully.

Hopefully, I don't get sick again. If I do, I guess I'll have to take handfuls of l-tyrosine until I can score some black market meds.

Meanwhile, back in the waiting room....

I overheard two calls for appointment cancellations.

The office is being remodeled and patients are leaving.????


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Actually the TSH test has to be done to get free T results.

It is used to measure against in a mathematical equation to get the actual thyroid levels in your cells.

In the beginning of this nightmare disease I did much studying on the subject to the point of finding out how these tests are acquired in a laboratory setting.

I didn't have anything else to do.......

I was so sick I could not walk.

I still have all the copy books with all my study notes........


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

**


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

88


----------



## fromheretoobscurity (May 19, 2015)

Okay then.

I did not know that.

Thank you for telling me.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH: .01(.4-4.5)
> Total T3: 117(76-181ng/dL)
> Free T4: 1.0(.8-1.8ng/dL)


Your Free labs are hypo - when taking hormone replacement the FT-4 and FT-3 test are necessary as antibodies or the hormone replacement can suppress TSH.

Be sure to fill all remaining medications you have and look for a new doctor.

I dealt with the low TSH fearing doctors post TT and had I listened to them would be incredibly hypo and ill.

My last TSH was like .0003 and has been under range since around 2008. My doc prescribes based on the frees and told me not to worry about TSH as long as the frees are "in range" I am good to go.


----------



## fromheretoobscurity (May 19, 2015)

I know I have to find a new doctor. It's so hard to do though. I went down the list of good docs and there is only one an hour and a half away.

I need to start calling pharmacists and screening doctors.

I thought I hit pay dirt because I found one who would do FT4 and FT3 in addition to TSH, but he doesn't prescribe Armour style meds so probably just another TSH tyrant.

And this one I'm seem ng now still hasn't got the labs straightened out. I bumped out the appointment so there would be plenty of time for them to get the labs. Again, I had to pull up labs off the Quest Diagnostics website using my cellphone because they "don't have recent labs" for me. My blood was drawn on November 11th.

I said it since the TSH is that important the lab thing would have been straightened out by now. Hmmm.


----------



## fromheretoobscurity (May 19, 2015)

All this hand wringing hysteria over TSH doesn't make sense to me.

From what I've read, they do this to people with absolutely no thyroid(due to thyroid cancer).

TSH is supposed to be suppressed in thyroid cancer patients to keep cells from being stimulated and causing a recurrence of cancer if I understand correctly.

I bet this doctor would do the same thing to a thyroid cancer patient. The woman is unbelievable.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, you are correct.

And there's plenty of evidence that suppressed TSH with normal frees and no symptoms is perfectly fine!


----------



## fromheretoobscurity (May 19, 2015)

"My last TSH was like .0003 and has been under range since around 2008. My doc prescribes based on the frees and told me not to worry about TSH as long as the frees are "in range" I am good to go"

That's exactly how my old doc used to do it.

This new doc is going to lose a lot of patients if she doesn't get up to speed. My fellow patients are probably more educated about things than the average patient because my old doc was good about listening, did not dismiss symptoms, explained things well and answered questions and didn't have a dangerously fragile ego and wasn't a control freak.

If he's still in practice wherever he moved to there are going to be some very happy and finally healthy thyroid patients!


----------



## fromheretoobscurity (May 19, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Yup, you are correct.
> 
> And there's plenty of evidence that suppressed TSH with normal frees and no symptoms is perfectly fine!


I didn't have so much trouble until menopause as far as going up and down.

I also felt great with little or no TSH.

I hope these bad docs get the same kind of thyroid failure.....

and then receive exactly the same "care" they so callously dish out to us.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> Yup, you are correct.
> 
> And there's plenty of evidence that suppressed TSH with normal frees and no symptoms is perfectly fine!


YUP - That's me. I'm so thankful that the 6th doctor post thyroidectomy was willing to dose off FT-4 and FT-3. Sounds crazy that it took 6 doctors and many years, but I was not willing to "settle". Overall, I feel best with close to 3/4 range FT-4 and FT-3 and my TSH is basically nothing due to the fact I still have stimulating antibodies from by Hashitoxicosis Final DX from the surgeon.

The fight is real - sad but real.


----------

